# Need advice; Thanksgiving disaster



## Issetibbeha (Nov 28, 2019)

I made the biggest bonehead mistake ever. I was smoking a turkey in a vertical gas smoker, with a roasting pan full of vegetables, broth, etc. underneath the turkey. It was smoking more than it should, and when I opened the smoker, everything was black, including the bird. Then I realized that the roasting pan was painted, or enameled or something. (It's the internal pan from an electric roaster). It had never occurred to me that the pan would do that, although in retrospect, it seems obvious. Luckily we don't have guests this year, so we're headed out for Chinese, and to buy another turkey. I'm going to try it again this weekend.

My question is: What should I do with the inside of the smoker? It's got a black film that is probably toxic, and definitely not tasty. Is the smoker ruined? Can I just take it apart and scrub it out thoroughly, then re-season it? Is that overkill?

If any of you can help, I'll be grateful.


----------



## zwiller (Nov 28, 2019)

Issetibbeha said:


> Can I just take it apart and scrub it out thoroughly, then re-season it? Is that overkill?


Not overkill, that's what I'd do.  I'd Iet the smoker rip on it's highest setting a few hours to gas off and then let the smoke run.  Don't use the smoker unless it smells "good".  

Sorry to read of your fail.  You lucked out no family...  I warn all the noobs to not do first run for TG.  Takes some time to dial things in.  Hang in there, you'll get better.  Welcome to SMF!


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 28, 2019)

I'm not all that sure that the pan caused that. It maybe just a really dirty smoke. Usually caused by lack of draft or your wood ignited into full flames. You mentioned that the pan was made for an electric roaster so I would think it could take the heat from a smoker. Anyway back to the smoker and what to do with it now. Try taking a plastic putty knife and see if some of the creosote comes off the inside walls. If it does get as much off as possible. Then you may want to give it wipe down with a mild cleaner. I think folks have been using simply green. After it's as clean as possible then I would give it a good seasoning. 

Best of luck, and happy T-day
Chris


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Nov 28, 2019)

Hello and welcome to SMF.

Looks like you had a fire in your smoker. 

I am assuming you were using wood chips and they ignited, then the stock in the pan of veggies boiled off and evaporated and some of the veggies ignited as well. 

If the pan from electric roaster is in fact enameled or ceramic coated, then you are okay from a toxicity standpoint.  

If the pan is a non-stick (Teflon, etc), then you will need to scrub out the smoker.
Chris has that covered above.

Just be sure to rinse afterward with a rag and water, then do a reseason per your smoker's manual. 

Good luck.


----------



## Issetibbeha (Nov 28, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> I'm not all that sure that the pan caused that. It maybe just a really dirty smoke. Usually caused by lack of draft or your wood ignited into full flames. You mentioned that the pan was made for an electric roaster so I would think it could take the heat from a smoker. Anyway back to the smoker and what to do with it now. Try taking a plastic putty knife and see if some of the creosote comes off the inside walls. If it does get as much off as possible. Then you may want to give it wipe down with a mild cleaner. I think folks have been using simply green. After it's as clean as possible then I would give it a good seasoning.
> 
> Best of luck, and happy T-day
> Chris


You are correct. As it turns out, it was not the pan that caused this. I took the roasting pan out, and after washing it in the sink, I realized that there was no damage to it - no peeled paint, etc. (And the coating on it was the same as the coating on the drip pan that came with the smoker). I also noticed that the smoker didn't smell bad. It didn't smell like burnt paint would. Then I noticed that the black on the turkey and the smoker wiped off very easily. I did a lot of looking, and read a lot online, and then I saw a few people saying their gas had been burning yellow, causing a sooty burn. They advised to check for spider webs, etc, in the gas pipes. So, I did that, and found a big old spider web in one of the tubes. I cleared it out, tested the flames and saw that they were blue. I put it all back together and tested it, and no more soot. I've been smoking off and on for a few years, but I'd never encountered anything like this. It's awesome that you and a few others immediately picked up that it wasn't what I thought it was. I'm going to wash that soot out and get back to smoking! Thanks for your help.


----------



## Issetibbeha (Nov 28, 2019)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Hello and welcome to SMF.
> 
> Looks like you had a fire in your smoker.
> 
> ...


I replied in full to Chris, but you're right. Turns out I had a fire issue. Thanks for your help!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Nov 28, 2019)

I saw that and glad it all worked out for you.

As you have figured, no need to scrub out the smoker.  
Just wipe the soot out and you should be good to go.

And ckeck often for those darn spider webs!


----------



## mooncusser (Nov 28, 2019)

Darn spiders are a nuisance with gas burners.  Did a number on a grill of ours years ago.  Glad it didn't turn out worse for you.


----------

